# SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2013)

*SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln


----------



## Lexx (12. August 2013)

*SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*

Update *7.0*? Ned übel..

Aber am Spiel selbst hat sich wohl nichts mehr getan?


----------



## Rollora (12. August 2013)

*AW: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*



Lexx schrieb:


> Update *7.0*? Ned übel..
> 
> Aber am Spiel selbst hat sich wohl nichts mehr getan?


Am Anfang waren's ja noch optimistisch mit Update 1.0, Update 1.1 Update 1.2....
Aber dann haben sie schnell bemerkt, dass sie nicht innerhalb von kurzer Zeit 20-30 Updates rausbringen können, jetzt kommen die Upades halt nicht mehr jeden Tag sondern nur noch alle 1-2 Wochen dafür mit mehr "Inhalt"


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. August 2013)

*AW: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*

Vielleicht wird das Spiel endlich Spielbar mit großen Städten ohne das der Verkehr zum erliegen kommt? hmm..


----------



## kone1k1 (12. August 2013)

*AW: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*

In Version 20.0 ist das Spiel dann endlich ohne Fehler spielbar.


----------



## Rollora (13. August 2013)

*AW: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*



kone1k1 schrieb:


> In Version 20.0 ist das Spiel dann endlich ohne Fehler spielbar.


 naja, wenn endlich ein super Nachfolger zu meinem geliebtem SimCity kommt, sei es nach 20 Patches, werd ich halt zuschlagen. Kauf ich das dumme ding halt erst um 5€.
Traurig, dass die Entwickler glauben werden: wow, es haben millionen Spieler von Anfang an gekauft, also muss das was wir anfangs abgeliefert haben, gut gewesen sein - statt:
aha, es gab also welche, die es erst zum Ende gekauft haben, also war eigentlich das wirklich runde Produkt erst das, was am Ende kam... wir sollte nur noch sowas machen.

Was würdet ihr machen (ehrlich): am Anfang Millionen Melken und später mit Patches diejenigen die durchhalten füttern...
oder
- ein weiteres Jahr (oder mehr) dran arbeiten, und dann diejenigen die das zusätzliche Jahr gewartet haben (vielleicht!) zu befriedigen.


----------



## ilchy (13. August 2013)

*AW: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*

Ich finde es gut das jetzt "terraforming" möglich wird, nur bezweifel ich sehr sehr stark das es ausreicht um den Verkehr zu entlasten. Die Müllabfuhr fährt nach wie vor in Reih und Glied, die Feuerwehr kommt nie rechtzeitig beim Brand an, da sie immer im Verkehr stecken bleibt. Noch dazu sind die Maps mit nur einer Städteeinfahrt der Flaschenhals schlecht hin + zu kleine Maps.

- Öffentliche Fahrzeuge (Polizei, Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen, Müllabfuhr) fixen
- Größere Maps (mehr Km², mehr Zugänge zur Stadt wie selbst gebaute zufahrten)
- Polizei, Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen sollten eine extra spur erhalten oder immer auf der Mittelspur an allen vorbei fahren dürfen.
- Die Wahl der Verkehrswege der "simulierten" SIMs muss um 110% gesteigert werden.

Das sind so die größten Schnitzer die das Game unspielbar machen. Allen vorran die Größenbeschränkung inkl. Verkehr sind die Wurzel allen übels..


----------



## -Ultima- (13. August 2013)

*AW: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*



> - Größere Maps (mehr Km², mehr Zugänge zur Stadt wie selbst gebaute zufahrten)



ilchy, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Supermetropolen-DLC kommt. 
EA weiß dass alle sich das wünschen, und genau deshalb wird er auch teuer als die anderen DLC's werden. 
Bin mal gespannt was Die an Weihnachten raus hauen... vermutlich den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2013)

*AW: SimCity: Neues Video zum Erstellen von Brücken und Tunneln*



Rollora schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen (ehrlich): am Anfang Millionen Melken und später mit Patches diejenigen die durchhalten füttern...
> oder
> - ein weiteres Jahr (oder mehr) dran arbeiten, und dann diejenigen die das zusätzliche Jahr gewartet haben (vielleicht!) zu befriedigen.


 
Natürlich melken, denn das machen gewinnorientierte Unternehmen nun mal.
Solange irgendwie Geld verdient werden kann, wird es verdient, egal ob man damit die abschreckt, die es gekauft haben oder nicht.


----------

